# Deploy Outlook Macro to Users



## kryptonian (Mar 21, 2012)

I created an ItemSend macro in Outlook 2010 that I need to deploy to about a hundred users that are not in one geographic location.  I found references saying to copy the VBAProject.OTM file but I cannot find it in my Outlook folder (hidden files are visible) so I'm guessing it is only good for Outlook 2003 as mentioned in the post.  I don't know how to make a COM Add-in so that is not an option for now as well.

Suggestions please???


----------



## jimrward (Mar 22, 2012)

unfortunately Outlook is designed as single user program and the concept of shared macros is not implemented.

I found this when trying to deploy a macro to a number of people

there are various options

1) copy the OTM file
2) email the text of the macro to all users along with instructions on how to implement the code, and save the project
3)create addin

all 3 options have their down sides,
1) by copying the OTM you effectively overwrite everyones OTM file and they may lose macros already in place
2) by emailing the code you have to hope the users have a bit of technical knowledge to complete the task
3) when the addin is created it still needs copying to the target machines

2) would be my preferred option, and if any of the users struggle do you have any remote control software you acn conect with to complete the job


----------

